# Anglers inn ............



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

What gives?,,,,, I was there earlier with my city slicker buddies from New York. I decided to show my friends sort of southern hospitality so I drove to Annapolis to show them our great Cheasapeake bay. We stopped by anglers to ask about my lost saltwater license. Well they said they change the law from last year. If you loose your license you can no longer get it replace at place you bought your license...so far so good. but the way this cashier put it was like "too bad sucker! guess you just have to buy another one". So I asked him where DNR office is at since we are at Annapolis..... He told my friend and I why are we so cheap.....and other cashier was laughing too....Ha Ha....
I was just asking a simple question....he said it withan attitude....
It kinda left bitter taste in my mouth...So much for southern hospitality....guess I have to drive little more south to find that these days...... ......Way south......^^


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Ok, first off, Angler's Inn is a yuppie destination in Potomac. 

Second, I can't for the life of me understand why, after reading the posts on this board, anyone bothers to go into Angler's ( Sports Center ). Are you masochists? Do you enjoy paying too much? 

If you are heading over bay bridge to fish there are at least 3 tackle shops on Route 50 on Kent Island. Bait and tackle near Annapolis proper is a little harder to come by but why give money to people who treat you like dirt?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

Bluefish, exit 4 after the Woodrow Wilson bridge takes you to Holiday sports, where the tackle is cheaper and the service is better, for years I stuck with the bad attitude and expensive tackle at Anglers. After last summer I started frequenting Holiday sports and Chesepeake Outdoors which on my way to Choptank and Matapeake I also found I was in a better frame of mind while fishing, I wasn't pissed off at the price of tackle, also Route 1 Richmond Highway has a tackle shop, Fisherman's Island, which carry some Huge bloodworms and very cheap. I have found that customer service cannot be beat at Holiday Sports so far.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Bluefish- just before the Kent Narrows bridge on the right sets Island fishing & hunting bait shop,they sell bloods for $6.45 a doz. big fat ones,if you should go fishing at the Tank pick up some crabs the Rock are hitting them better than bloods.Croaker,spot and perch are being taken on bloods.The bait shop opens up at 5am. and closes at 7pm.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Ohh, don't get me started on this topic....I've vented way too many times on Anglers..**


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

You know, it would be quite interesting if some of us kept our reciepts for any and all the money spent for fishing for , say one season, and mail them to Angler's in a neat little package with a simple note. "Bad manners are very expensive!" I think that just might feel good.

Soapfish


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Thanks guys.......will do.......

As far as Anglers inn goes....** **


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Oh yeah....By the way....I rather drive to DNR in Annapolis after work today than give those guys extra $17 for license....I'll leaving for Annapolis in 40 minutes....if weather allows I might even thinking about hitting Sandy point while I am there...


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Guys Anglers don't need us they have their Yuppie big boat crowd.If your going south of the bay bridge try Island fishing & hunting bait shop great people, and appreciate your business


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Mcrae,

Where is that bait shop on rt. 1. I work at Ft. Belvoir and have been looking for it the past couple weeks and haven't been able to locate it. Maybe you even have a #. Would appreciate much. Oh yeah I am glad you decided to stay on with us. Your expertise will be needed. Especially next spring run when I plan on getting me a monster striper.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I go to that shop all the time, it is in the Sacramento Shopping center, on the right. Note: The building just says FISHING on it. 

8796 Sacramento Dr # I
Alexandria, VA, (703) 780-8087

Their bloodworms are like snakes and are 6.75 a dozen. I only know that they have a bait truck that comes in on Friday afternoon (and I am sure some other times during the week) so for the weekend get them Friday afternoon. The guy in there is really helpful and honest. Hard to find.

Good Luck


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey reddog is that before the 495 interchange or after. I appreciate it man.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

see if you can use this map

http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?Py...untry=us&mag=8&cs=9&name=Fishing+Island&desc=(703)+780-8087

It is really close to the base


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Dog you ain't lying I work right by that golf course. It's been under my nose the whole time and never even knew it. Maybe I need to get my nostrils checked!! Thanks reddog


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Anytime


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I was there few days ago..I think they have new owners now...Nice asian lady help me with fine Bloodworm selection.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Is it in that shopping center across from the mcdonalds at that light?


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

only sign able to see from route 1 is SHARK BILLIARD......If you are driving from beltway pass burgerking then you have passed,


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*thanks*

Yeah i think i nailed it right on in that shopping center. Going to check it out this weekend. Thanks a million. Tight lines!


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Come to think of it, people who shop at Angler's Sport Center remind me of Chevy Chase in Vegas Vacation. He's playing blackjack against a sarcastic dealer and losing all his money but he comes back for more. Finally he comes up to the dealer's table and the dealer says, "Look, why don't we save some time? You give me all your money, I'll kick you in the nuts, and we'll call it even."


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah they might as well just kick you in the nuts there. With the service and the tiny bloods. How much worse can u get? Definitely on my banned list of tackle shops!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You guys have to read this review of Angler's.http://aolsvc.yp.aol.com.main.adp?_dac=0&_dfc=1&_dirskip=0&_dirsview=val&_dirmap ** 

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well that didn't work and the edit feature isn't working properly. Anyway there's a review section in AOL YellowPages and someone gave them a 5 Star rating back in April 2001. No one else has rated them since. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*yeah right*

5 stars huh.  Yeah right on a 100 star rating. Maybe it was owned by someone else back then.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

catman said:


> *Well that didn't work and the edit feature isn't working properly. Anyway there's a review section in AOL YellowPages and someone gave them a 5 Star rating back in April 2001. No one else has rated them since.
> 
> Catman. *


Yeah, I once asked for opinions of a particular fishing lodge in Canada ( aka bizzaro-U.S. ). The glowing reply I got, I traced to the same source as the website for the lodge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

FL Fisherman, you have it right coming from the Fort it's the turn at the Mcdonalds on your left, then another immediate left to the shopping center.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Let me second McRea here.. Fishing Island is one of the best tackle/bait shops I've ever used in terms of bait quality and the excellent attitude of the proprieters. I stop there the day before any planned outing to stock up.

As for Anglers.. well... *


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I went to the shop right before the Kent Narrows bridge yesterday, and I must say that the Bloods were excellent! Another good thing is the public restrooms!! This place is about the halfway point from my place to the Tank, so more KUDOs to this establishment!


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Mcrea, where on Richmond Highway is Fisherman's Island?
Which way on Route 4 to get to Holiday Sports?

Many thanks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

PJDSR,

By the way they tell me it is close to ft belvoir on rt 1. If you know where that is than you should be good.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

PJDSR,

Here's the link to Holidays Sports
http://www.holidaysportsinc.com/


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey PJDSR,


Holiday Sports is on St.Barnabas Rd. Im Marlow Heights,Md. You cant miss it. It is surrounded by car dealerships. ITs next door to an adult video store. Here is the Directions: 

Take exit 4B off the
beltway (495). We are
about 1 1/2 miles on the
right hand side.

Here is the address and Phone number: 

4520 St. Barnabas Road
Temple Hills, MD 20748
301-894-3322

Here is there website: http://www.holidaysportsinc.com/

I hope this will help you.


MC


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishing Island is on Rt. 1 (Richmond Highway) in the Sacramento Shopping Plaza. Coming north from Fort Belvoir, Sacramento Center is on your left side-- there is a Taco Bell right on the street in the center, roughly 1 mile north of the Fort.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Also another landmark there is a safeway in the shopping center.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Also, there is a chinese carry out in the shopping center...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

And it is across from the 7-11


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

*Fishing Store homepage*

They even have a website:

http://www.fishingisland.com/




GF


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for all your help. I will have to check out both of these spots. 

Anyone hear tell of any good fishing on VA's Assateague Island? Gonna head that way this weekend.


----------



## fishingisland (Jun 19, 2003)

*fishing island*

hey guys wassup, I am the son of the owner of Fishing Island.
Real glad to see that you guys have nice things to say.
I will try and be real helpful here.

As for the blood worms, they are shipped in directly from Maine 2-3 times a week. We usually order 1250 at a time, and they usually go out within two days. Here is the thing, the blood worms are still excellent, but because of the rain in Maine, the spawning season of blood worms was delayed, therefore, we can not order as much as we would like at one time. 

if you call ahead, we are more then happy to save you as many dozens you need.

the number there is (703) 780 - 8087

the address there is, oh shoot, i forget
but the website is www.fishingisland.com
i maintain the website, but have recently cleared it, and havent had much time to work on it because of school.

ummm, let's see what else, if you guys need any help or contact, and the number at the store is busy, feel free to send me email at 
[email protected], and I check this regularly(couple times throughout the day), so I will be sure to respond to you guys. If you guys could put FISHING in the subject line that would help, since i get a lot of junk mail in that account, and tend to overlook those accounts that I am not familiar with.

alright guys, good luck this season. 

here is a hint, the best luck i have had this year.
cross over the bay bridge, the first exits are romancoke and stevensville, get off on that. when you get to the top of the ramp, you can go straight/left/right. go right, and go until there is no more road. there is a pier there, walk to the end, and fish off anywhere on the left side, not the right side, but the left. I will assure you croaker, atleast 10 nice hard heads.

good luck to all


----------

